# Thoracic interbody fusion



## moodymom (Feb 15, 2011)

Wondering if anyone could help!!
I need to code a  Posterior Thoracic Interbody Fusion, however 22630 is for LUMBAR.
ANY IDEAS


----------



## martnel (Feb 15, 2011)

22610


----------



## jansonla (Jan 18, 2012)

22899.  Normally posterior interbody fusions are done in the lumbar region.  However, they are sometimes done in the thoracic region and are not included in CPT 22610 which is for the posterolateral region.


----------

